# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Đua đòi làm rau tờ vớ sần 2 full nhôm HT: 450x850

## khangscc

Dạo này thấy mấy bác làm nhiều em rau tờ quá làm em nổi hứng đua đòi theo mấy anh em hy vọng được học hỏi từ các bác  :Smile: 
*I./Khúc dạo đầu:* 
- Em dân xây dựng, không chuyên mấy món này, làm vì niềm đam mê quá lớn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
- Em đã làm xong được một con cứ gọi là cnc cùi gì gì ấy, HT 750*1250 với vũ khí ban đầu là 1 khoan tay, 1 máy cắt cầm tay, 1 chú khoan pin, 1 em taro, về nữa đoạn đường sau cực quá nên tậu thêm 1 em khoan bàn nhật bãi. Có tí hình gọi là ... show hàng cùi mía lao :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Công đoạn thủ công toàn tập: 




Công đoạn hoàn thiện với độc chiêu mặt bàn Gỗ - Epoxy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(Quy trình: Phả mặt chuẩn, đánh nhám cho hết chổ sùi vân gỗ, lăn sơn epoxy tàu biển nước 1 cho rút vô gỗ, chờ khô, xả nhám mịn, lăn nước 2 - xong, phẳng xài tạm ok, gỗ hút epoxy cứng ngắt, ko trương nở khi gặp nước nhé)




Lên cái tủ điện cùi mía đường and run:



- Thành quả sau 5 tháng (toàn làm buổi tối từ 9h-11h, chủ nhật được vài hôm)
*II./ Màn dạo giữa:*
Chuẩn bị:
- Ray Y: 15 Iko dài 97, mối ray 3 block
- Ray X: 15 dính chùm combo vitme ( khỏe được món 1)
- Trục Z: combo yamaha ray 15 (Khỏe món 2)
- Vitme các trục X, Y, Z lần lược là 10, 20, 16 (vụ 16 này hơi căng, nhưng driver có tới 16 chế độ vi bước nên chấp hết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, ppgas, sieunhim, toanho, tranphong248

----------


## khangscc

*II./ Màn dạo dưới:*
Thiết kế sơ bộ.........
- Vai nhôm ghép mảnh, mảnh đầu dày 16 phay lổ bắt các thứ, mảnh 2 dày 10, ốp sau khi hoàn thiện.
- Lười vẽ dã man, thôi kệ có cái hình dung hình mai, đào, mận,... các thứ, cứ thế mà xơi thôi



- Tiến độ thực hiện dự án: dự thầu là 1 tháng, trúng thầu rồi mấy tháng kệ cha nó  :Stick Out Tongue: 
- Làm thôi.....
- Vát tấm nhôm vứt lên con vợ bé cùi mía lao cài thôi




Xem ra vợ bé làm cũng đc việc phết, mỗi tội em ấy rên la quá xá làm ông hàng xóm nổi máu lên mới chết

----------

CKD, toanho

----------


## biết tuốt

E thich nhất mấy bác làm máy đơn giản hiệu quả ,gét nhất mấy cha cầu kỳ pải thế lọ thế chai hehe

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> E thich nhất mấy bác làm máy đơn giản hiệu quả ,gét nhất mấy cha cầu kỳ pải thế lọ thế chai hehe


ĐƠn giản thì em nhận chứ hiệu quả không dám đâu ạ  :Big Grin:  làm chủ yếu xơi gỗ là chính, xơi nhôm khi thèm thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## garynguyen

Ôi tấm nhôm của em ! Đi hàng ngàn km rồi phục vụ nhà lão này, trước ở nhà em vất chỏng chơ

----------

khangscc

----------


## tranphong248

chỗ này bác xài sắt hộp quy cách sao vại !!!

----------


## khangscc

> chỗ này bác xài sắt hộp quy cách sao vại !!!


Chổ đó thép cùi mía à, làm nhà còn dư mấy cây 40*80 với 40*40 dày 1.8 thôi. Chổ đó cố tình lắp 2 cây 40*40 để có thêm cái gân bò ý mà. Đồ diy giá rẻ mừ

----------


## khangscc

> Ôi tấm nhôm của em ! Đi hàng ngàn km rồi phục vụ nhà lão này, trước ở nhà em vất chỏng chơ


Hê hê, tấm nhôm của bác ngon phết, tuy có ít lổ nhưng phẳng tuyệt, giờ em xé nó xa thành chục mảnh rồi, ke ke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khangscc

Bổ sung cái cờ nhíp 


- Tưới ngụi tự động  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
- Chạy F400, vì sợ cắt sâu 16 chạy cao nó lấy dao tự động  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , step down 0.3

----------

Mr.L

----------


## iamnot.romeo

sau 1 thời gian lặn ngụp, dạo này ae em bắt đầu show máy nhiều rồi.

----------


## khangscc

Thấy thị trường ảm đạm quá, show máy để kích cầu xem thế nào :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## khangscc

Update tiếp, chủ nhật rãnh rỗi cắt nhôm ghép hình





Ghép đến đâu hít đến đó, tạm vậy đã, mong các bác chém thoải mái :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## toanho

Dữ quá hà. Tui đang tạm ngưng dọn nhà mới xong tui chiến tiếp.

----------


## khangscc

> Dữ quá hà. Tui đang tạm ngưng dọn nhà mới xong tui chiến tiếp.


Hề hề, tối nào a có lại ông CKD hú em phát giao lưu học hỏi

----------


## khangscc

Update tiếp không nó trôi bài..................  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nhà không có cái bàn uống trà, thôi làm tạm vậy



Gá tạm để xem xét tổng thể còn vướn gì không để tháo ra  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Khoe mấy cái mới nhập về luôn






Một chú spidle 800w giải nhiệt gió, 4 vòng bi
Một chú spindle 300w DC chổi than đẹp tuyệt, bác nào cần Ôla, 300W = 750k thui

----------


## toanho

chận sao ngắn thế bác, hết nhôm hả  :Smile:

----------


## khangscc

> chận sao ngắn thế bác, hết nhôm hả


Còn khúc cuối cùng đó bác, cao vừa đủ nhét tủ điện với hộp tool

----------


## sieunhim

E góp ý chút, 4 cái chân 1 đốt kia sẽ gây giật máy khi motor đảo chiều nhất là chạm khắc gỗ kể cả bác chủ có ốp bát giữ chân + cây ngang, con máy của e cũng vậy nên e đành bắt chết nó xuống bệ bê tông  :Frown:  , bác chủ xem sao nhé

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> E góp ý chút, 4 cái chân 1 đốt kia sẽ gây giật máy khi motor đảo chiều nhất là chạm khắc gỗ kể cả bác chủ có ốp bát giữ chân + cây ngang, con máy của e cũng vậy nên e đành bắt chết nó xuống bệ bê tông  , bác chủ xem sao nhé


À, vấn đề này em đã có hướng rồi bác ạ, để gá tạm cho cao ráo ráp máy cái đã. Bên dưới em ốp nhôm kính hết, đan dầm chéo rồi dầm ngang để em làm tủ điện + hộp đựng dao, dụng cụ bên dưới luôn. Thanks bác góp ý nhé, em lưu ý thêm

----------


## philaomientrung

Nhìn chuyên nghiệp quá các bác

----------


## khangscc

Bỏ lâu quá cái topic trôi mất, cập nhật vài hình ảnh vì lu bu quá chưa làm được gì nhiều


Làm thủ công cái cơ cấu truyền động dây đai do cái collet 4mm đi du hí chưa về, collet 3mm cắt nhôm không khả thi

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tí cho nó đỡ trôi bài, máy tạm xong đang test nhôm, gỗ, nhựa,... các kiểu để tìm lỗi tiện thể khoe mẻ vài món
Bát mã 80x220x5mm chạy F5200, A2000, Spin 20.000 RPM mất 51'

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, nhatson, ppgas, solero

----------


## chetaocnc

anh cho em xin file bát mã với thanks

----------


## khangscc

> anh cho em xin file bát mã với thanks


Cho cái mail đi

----------


## chetaocnc

davidhoai2008@gmail.com  thanks anh trước nhé :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

> davidhoai2008@gmail.com  thanks anh trước nhé


À lưu ý là âm bản nhé, lưu ý nữa là bác phải đảm bảo tốc độ từ 4000, gia tốc 1500-2000 nhé nếu không tưới nguội, chậm hơn có keo  mica dán đó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Em chạy V5200, A2000 không tưới nguội gì hết nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

mica mua loại TQ thì kiểu gì cũng dính , còn mica phía sau có chữ MICA , hay FUSHENG hình con ngựa thì ngoài thị trường hay nói mica đài loan , loại này là loại tốt , phay không dính , khỏi cần tưới nguội hay nhanh chậm gì.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tình hình, máy chưa xong mà có nhiều người nhờ chạy sp quá nên bỏ mặc cho nó dơ bẩn, lem luốt  :Frown: 
Vài cái cờ lip tét chơi, máy chạy gỗ mà chưa có time test gỗ liên tục 24/24




Máy chạy gỗ mà đè quất nhôm toàn chi tiết bé tẹo như hạt gạo, ko biết có chính xác không mà nhờ cắt hoài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ona, secondhand

----------


## huuminhsh

ủa sao em thấy cái khung Z hành trình lớn quá dzạy bác ?

----------


## khangscc

> ủa sao em thấy cái khung Z hành trình lớn quá dzạy bác ?


Z là cái combo mà bác, HT tầm 150 hay 170 gì đó do nó có cái đuôi gắn motor nên bác thấy dài thế đó, tổng dài cỡ 450 ray kiểu như shs vitme bước 16 thấy hơi lạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## haiquanckbn

máy bác làm chuyên nghiệp quá. khổ bao nhiêu vậy bác.
em xin file chữ phúc lộc thọ của bác dc k ah?
mail em: haiquanck4@gmail.com

----------


## khangscc

> máy bác làm chuyên nghiệp quá. khổ bao nhiêu vậy bác.
> em xin file chữ phúc lộc thọ của bác dc k ah?
> mail em: haiquanck4@gmail.com


Làm theo phong cách đụng, đụng đâu làm đó mà nên khổ ht cũng không vào đâu, HT 450x750, max 490x800

Đã mail cho bác rồi nhé 195*195 sâu 6 hay 9 gì đó quên rồi, file của ông bạn chứ em chưa biết lập trình 3D :Big Grin:

----------

